# Hi All ..........



## trixey (Jun 6, 2008)

I've just joined this Site today. I'd been interested to know if there are any over 50s, on their own, who have a travelling group up and running on the Costa Blanca. Cheers.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

trixey said:


> I've just joined this Site today. I'd been interested to know if there are any over 50s, on their own, who have a travelling group up and running on the Costa Blanca. Cheers.


Hi Trixey

What do you mean by travelling group ..... I can put you in touch with a social group in the Northern CB who do trips and walking etc


----------



## trixey (Jun 6, 2008)

*Travelling Group*



Stravinsky said:


> Hi Trixey
> 
> What do you mean by travelling group ..... I can put you in touch with a social group in the Northern CB who do trips and walking etc


Hi Stravinsky........yes, that's the kind of group I'm looking for. If you could put me in touch with them, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

trixey said:


> Hi Stravinsky........yes, that's the kind of group I'm looking for. If you could put me in touch with them, I'd appreciate it.


Here you go, link to the web site
Gandia Area Social Club_home page


----------

